# Happy Birthday DMcFadden, Annalissa



## Semper Fidelis

2 are celebrating their birthday on 08-04-2009:

-DMcFadden (born in 1953, Age: 56)
-Annalissa (Age: hidden or unknown)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Idelette

Happy Birthday Dennis!!!! 

Happy Birthday Annalissa!!!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

HAPPY



BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Michael Doyle

Happy Birthday


----------



## DMcFadden

Happy Birthday Annalissa!!!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Happy b-day!!!


----------



## ewenlin

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n

happy birthday!


----------



## AThornquist

Happy birthday!


----------



## PresbyDane

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Ruby

Happy birthday to you both!!!!


----------



## Jesus is my friend

May God richly bless you and your families this day and upcoming year!!!


----------



## APuritansMind

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LawrenceU

Happy Birthday! Y'all share a birthday with one of the greatest men to grace this earth: my grandfather, Charles William Christmas. Were he with us he would be 106 today.


----------



## Quickened

Happy Birthday folks!


----------



## Scott1

Have a good commemoration of God's goodness and faithfulness to you for another year!


----------



## KMK

Congrats, D-Mac!


----------



## Berean




----------



## ExGentibus

Happy birthday!!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Happy Birthday DM and Annalissa.


----------



## DMcFadden

You know, this is a very auspicious day for a birthday.

Louis Armstrong
Helen Thomas
Yasser Arafat
Alberto Gonzales
Billy Bob Thornton
Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero
*Barack Obama*
Wesley Snipes

I asked Mr. Obama, my brother separated at birth and by a few years, if he would be willing to give me a share of the TARP to help my ministry/business. Next thing I know I'm sleeping under a freeway overpass under this funny blue plastic thingie.


----------



## Blue Tick

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## christiana

Happy Birthday and many blessings to each of you!


----------



## Curt

Semper Fidelis said:


> 2 are celebrating their birthday on 08-04-2009:
> 
> -DMcFadden (born in 1953, Age: 56)
> -Annalissa (Age: hidden or unknown)
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!



Whoa. That McFadden guy is old!
Happy birthday to all.


----------



## Pilgrim72

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## kvanlaan

brother McFadden, happy birthday! I'm sure you've got grandkids all around you at this point in the day - enjoy!

Annalissa, however old you are, happy birthday!


----------



## Lady of the Lake

May the Lord show His grace and peace to each of you today and in the coming year.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Marrow Man

Happy B-day both of you.

Including you, D-Mac, young whippersnapper!


----------



## Theognome

Happy birthday, Methuselah!

Theognome


----------



## Annalissa

DMcFadden said:


> Happy Birthday Annalissa!!!



Happy Birthday, Dennis! Glad to share the date with ya! 

-----Added 8/5/2009 at 12:53:44 EST-----



kvanlaan said:


> brother McFadden, happy birthday! I'm sure you've got grandkids all around you at this point in the day - enjoy!
> 
> Annalissa, however old you are, happy birthday!



Twenty-seven, to be exact.  I still feel like I'm seventeen for some reason. I'm hoping that holds until I'm eighty. 

Thanks for the birthday wishes, all! You guys rock!

Blessings,


----------



## DMcFadden

kvanlaan said:


> brother McFadden, happy birthday! I'm sure you've got grandkids all around you at this point in the day - enjoy!
> 
> Annalissa, however old you are, happy birthday!



Actually, 3 of my grandkids flew back to Chicagoland on Saturday. They were here because my eldest son (32) was the speaker at a week-long children's camp (couple of hundred kids). I had the privilege of being with him and his family for 5 blessed days of vacation (before) the camp. But, with the oldest grandson turning 9 in a month, the Methuselah crack by Theognome feels truer than I want to admit!


----------



## charliejunfan

Happy Birthday!


----------



## greenbaggins

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Rangerus

Happy birthday


----------



## Michael

Best wishes on another blessed year!


----------

